# DTivo, TivoWeb



## AMRboy (Jan 2, 2006)

Any idea why I am able to access my TivoWeb from my internal network but not from the internet. I have a static IP, Linksys Router and the DMZ set for the Tivo.

Thanks !

Christopher


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

does your ISP block port 80?


----------

